# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Как отождествлять свою душу с Анандой?

## Ямуначарья дас

23.11.2009  Донат:


Как отождествлять свою душу с Анандой?

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Донат!

«Ананда» означает всевозрастающее блаженство.

Как отождествлять свою душу с Анандой?

Мы сами являемся собственно душей, т.е. тем, что существует, сознает и желает наслаждений.

«В теле существует пять различных областей бытия, известных как аннамайа, пранамайа, маномайа, вигьянамайа и последняя – анандамайа. («Источник вечного наслаждения», гл.86 «Молитвы олицетворенных Вед», фрагмент) .

Подробное описание четырех низших областей бытия приводится здесь:

http://forum.krishna.ru/viewtopic.php?t=15008

Описание анандамайи («Источник вечного наслаждения», гл.86 «Молитвы олицетворенных Вед», фрагмент):

«Если, развивая свое философское понимание, человеку случается достичь уровня осмысления, что он не есть это материальное тело, но духовная частица, тогда, духовно развиваясь, он приходит к постижению Всевышнего Господа, или Верховной души. Когда человек развивает свои отношения с Ним и преданно служит Ему, эта ступень жизни называется сознанием Кришны, или ступенью анандамайи. Анандамайа – это блаженная жизнь знания и вечности. В Веданта-сутре говорится: анандамайо ’бхйасат. Верховный Брахман и подчиненный Брахман, или Верховная личность Господа и живые существа, по природе своей полны радости. Пока живые существа находятся на четырех низших ступенях жизни – аннамайа, пранамайа, манамайа и вигйанамайа – считается, что они находятся в материальных условиях жизни, но как только они достигают ступени анандамайи, они становятся освобожденными душами. Эта ступень анандамайи называется в Бхагавад-гите ступенью брахма-бхута. Там говорится, что на ступени жизни брахма-бхута нет тревог и страстных желаний. Эта стадия наступает, когда человек начинает чувствовать одинаковое расположение ко всем живым существам, и затем она расширяется до стадии сознания Кришны, находясь на которой, человек всегда горячо желает служить Верховной личности Господа. Это стремление к достижению более высокой ступени в преданном служении не равнозначно стремлению к чувственным наслаждениям в материальной жизни. Другими словами, стремления остаются в духовной жизни, но они очищаются. Когда чувства наши очищаются, они освобождаются от всех материальных стадий, а именно: аннамайи, пранамайи, манамайи, вигйанамайи – и достигают высшей ступени, анандамайи, или блаженной жизни в сознании Кришны. Философы-майавади считают, что анандамайа – это стадия растворения во Всевышнем. Для них анандамайа означает, что Высшая душа и индивидуальная душа сливаются в одно. В действительности же единство не означает растворение во Всевышнем и потерю своего индивидуального существования. Растворение в духовном существовании есть осознание живым существом качественного единства со Всевышним Господом в Его аспектах вечности и знания. Истинной же стадии анандамайи (блаженства) человек достигает, когда посвящает себя преданному служению. Это подтверждается в Бхагавад-гите: мад-бхактим лабхате парам – стадия брахма-бхута, анандамайа, воистину достигается лишь тогда, когда существует взаимная любовь между Всевышним и подчиненными живыми существами. Если человек не приходит к этой стадии жизни, анандамайе, его дыхание подобно дыханию мехов в кузнеце, долгая жизнь подобна жизни дерева, и он не лучше, чем низшие животные, такие, как верблюды, свиньи и собаки.
Без сомнения, вечное живое существо нельзя уничтожить никогда. Но низшие формы жизни существуют в бедственных условиях, тогда как тот, кто занят преданным служением Всевышнему Господу, находится на приносящем наслаждение уровне жизни, т.е. на уровне анандамайи. Различные стадии, описанные выше, все связаны с Верховной личностью Господа. Хотя и Верховная личность Господа и живые существа существуют при всех обстоятельствах, разница состоит в том, что Верховная личность Господа всегда пребывает в состоянии анандамайи, тогда как подчиненные живые существа, из-за своего ничтожного положения крошечных частичек Всевышнего Господа, склонны к тому, чтобы скатываться на низшие ступени жизни.»

Следует отметить, что сознание живого существа не переходит с одного уровня бытия на другой скачкообразно. Скорее оно «размазано» между ними, подобно тому, как взгляд человека, разглядывающего фотографию или картину «размыт» (во времени) между изображенными на ней объектами. Сознание человека предпочитает находиться в той области бытия наибольшее время, в которой находит большее наслаждение. Рассмотрим следующий пример: три человека рассматривают рекламный плакат автомобиля с красивой девушкой за рулем. Мужчина проведет больше времени, рассматривая автомобиль и девушку, женщина – автомобиль и одежду девушки, дизайнер – композицию, цветовую гамму, типографику плаката и девушку.

Итак, чтобы сознание человека хотя бы в какой-то степени было направлено в анандамайю, он должен начать испытывать вкус к преданному служению (следует отметить, что мы сейчас говорим с позиции вайшнавизма; имперсоналисты и йоги также поднимаются до анандамайи, отвергая все материальное – низшие четыре стадии – однако постигают Господа лишь в его имперсональном аспекте и локализованном аспекте Параматмы соответственно). Чтобы полностью погрузиться в анандамайю, необходимо полностью изжить материальные желания и занять себя чистым непрерывным преданным служением Кришне.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

